# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  مساعدة من الاعضاء

## دمعه الحسين

السلام عليكم اخوان الاعضاء ممكن مساعدة ضرورية 
اني غدا عند مسابقة رسم اريد منكم مساعدة ان تجبولي رسومات للحيوانات 
الكرتونية ارجو المساعدة 
مشكورين  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## دمعه الحسين

وين المساعدات  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## قمر دنياي

هلا والله اختي هاده موقع للحيوانات و تقدري تحفظيها تدعسي باليمين 

وعلا فكره هو بعد تلوين و حلو للاطفال عشان يلونو 

و هدوالموقع 

http://www.coloring.com/pictures/choose.cdc

----------


## قمر دنياي

و ان شاء الله اكون قد افدتش

----------

